# Epson sublimation printer



## Becky D (Feb 16, 2010)

Is there anyway to complete clean out all the ink from the sublimation printer?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I would imagine it's the same as for any ink. Just toss in some plain paper, new ink cartridges and print away. Make a page out of black, blue, red, yellow.. and you should be all set. Other than that I have no idea.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Which model?


----------



## Becky D (Feb 16, 2010)

Epson Stylus Pro 4000. Haven't really used it for awhile and not planning on using it for a couple weeks so I would like to completely clean out all the ink and start fresh. I have a DTG and I can totally clear all the ink out of it and didn't know if this could be done with the Epson. Thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You will need to check the manual to see if it has a purging option. I know the Epson 300 would let you do this if you were moving or not going to use the printer for a while. As I remember on that one, with the printer on you removed the ink cartridges one at a time, this would cause it to start purging the unit of ink. As I said I would suggest checking the manual for the unit you have.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Two power cleanings will move enough cleaning
solution to do the trick.


----------



## Becky D (Feb 16, 2010)

So I must need to buy cleaning solution right? Can you tell I don't use this much at all?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

You can make your own.
One part simply green to 10 parts distilled water.
You need refill carts.


----------



## Becky D (Feb 16, 2010)

Do they sell them for the sublijet IQ ink? And I take it that the Simply Green is the household cleaning stuff you use on anything?>


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We offer the refill carts either refill or already
filled. Simple green is at walmart in the auto section.


----------



## Becky D (Feb 16, 2010)

what do I look for in the catalog? thanks for your help


----------



## accesid (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello, my epsom s22 sublimation printer always dries (gum up).
I use it every day, but often begin to appear lines during printing.
Possible, not dry out, but the pigments is blocked the nozzle.
It is possible that the ink is bad?
I use refillable carts and an china sublimation ink. (http://s11.postimage.org/im6o4wwhf/ink.jpg)
I tested normal inks, working fine.
You what is your experience? What is the solution?
Please help me (sorry for the poor english).


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Sounds like the particles in the ink you are using are too large for the print head. Do they list this as one of the compatible printers?


----------



## accesid (Sep 1, 2012)

Here, where i live (transilvania) do not exist a list to the compatible printer for the ink. 
Possible that my ink do not compatible to my printer?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Does the company you purchase the ink from have a list of compatible printers for their ink. If your printer is not on that list, this could be why you are having issues. Sublimation ink has particles in the ink to make it transfer, these particles are large and could be too large for the nozzle in your printers print head causing it to clog. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

You can't tell if the jets are clogged by banding during printing. You must do a print head check. Look for gaps in the diagonal lines. The gaps indicate clogged heads. Banding is usually caused by something else, typically misaligned jets. You can do a printhead alignment check to find out. Be sure there's nothing caught under the printhead, like old bits of paper, that could be rubbing against the underside of the printhead. That can cause the head to go out of alignment.

You should also make sure you're printing Plain paper at either of the two highest settings. Turn off any fast print modes. Don't use a text print mode as that'll make the banding look worse.

If you ink is more than a year old you should consider replacing it, especially if it got hot this summer. Sub dye ink has smaller dye particles than other dye inks, and smaller still than the pigment inks your S22 was designed for. But there are resin binders in these inks that if the ink is outdated might cause things to gum up faster than they should.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Conde_David said:


> You can make your own.
> One part simply green to 10 parts distilled water.
> You need refill carts.


Is that simple green/water just as good or better than buying printer head cleaning solution like what my bulk ink suppliers sell?


----------



## accesid (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for all your reply.
The ink distributor dont communicate warranty period and, it says compatible with all printers.
After sublimation ink printed incorrectly (lines, to strip) i tested normal inks, and working fine.
Can you recommend some quality ink? Maybe something that could be obtained in Europe. I heard the NUTEC ink, but could not find dealer.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

You don't say in your post, but I am assuming that you are using a CISS for your sublimation ink, and when you test with 'normal' ink, you are using cartridges.
If this is the case, that the sublimation ink is not flowing, but the cartridges are OK, then I would assume that you have a problem with the CISS, and the printer & ink are actually fine. 
If this is the case, then get some refillable cartridges, and put your sublimation inks in those instead, and give up with the CISS - they are often more hassel than they are worth.
For very good quality and priced sublimation inks in Europe, search for InkTec.


----------



## accesid (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello pisquee, thank for replay. 
I wrote on the previous page: (I use refillable carts and an china sublimation ink)
I used the CISS-Systeme, but was not good, now i use refillable cartridges.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry, I had missed that bit. Had you properly primed the refill carts? Removed the rubber bungs?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I agree with Pisquee. I think your problem might be in one or more of the cartridges you're using for the dye sub ink. The empty carts aren't too expensive. You might want to try some replacements.


----------



## accesid (Sep 1, 2012)

pisquee said:


> Sorry, I had missed that bit. Had you properly primed the refill carts? Removed the rubber bungs?


Yes, i removed the rubber bungs, but the problem similar than when don't removed the rubber bungs.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Cartridges can become "deprimed" -- they won't flow ink properly, often because of an air bubble inside. This can especially happen if you keep removing them from your printer.

See if you can get instructions from your supplier on how to reprime them, or go to YouTube and try to find some videos where they use a cartridge similar to yours.


----------

